# Changing lights to LED



## Aes77 (Aug 6, 2014)

I have an older Featherlite 2 horse bumper pull, it's a great little trailer but the running lights tend to get dirty on the connectors and quit working every year after it's been parked all winter. Somebody told me that it's very easy to switch out these older style bulbs to an LED light, but I have no idea how to do it.

Can anybody give me some direction?

The trailer itself was recently completely rewired.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

My husband is a pro at switching out lights since we had a trucking company, you know how much truckers _love_ their lights! LOL

Its is really easy, but it depends on what lights you are switching out as to what exactly needs to be done. Some lights will be self grounding, some you will have to ground when you screw the light in and if it is a rubber grommetted light you will have to ground it to the trailer somehow.
If you want you can post some pictures and we can walk you through it. Or going to a trailer shop and supply can help you


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

You can get led lights that are plug and play. Won't help with the corrosion problem though. Dielectric grease helps.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

If you can get LED lights that will fit in your existing "holes" it is simple to change them over, usually.
LED lights though are polarized so very important that the wires are put on in the correct order and location. Follow the package directions they come with.

Your issue sounds more like a "filth" issue though.
If you experience this mostly after the winter "non-use time", a good wipe with a rag works real well...also think about putting the trailer connection piece in a plastic bag to keep more grime & dirt off of it. Actually, this is a good idea all of the time.
A good solid connection is needed for your lights to work well...and your trailer brakes too.

Happy and safe travels...


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

There's a special electrical grease that ended same problem but connections have to be cleaned up first.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Retrofitting LED bulbs in existing fittings is an option but rarely gives the same results as a proper entire LED replacement. 

Most clearance lights are grounded to the chassis of the trailer with only a positive wire being run to them, no ground wire. Replacement is straightforward - remove old light, replace with new one.


----------

